# Have you ever used toothpaste to fill holes



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

The customers that is. I am just wondering what kind of painters hang out on this site? One more thing how about pantyhose as a paint strainer. Me? y&y. Never shy away from honesty.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

why would one use toothpaste?


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*forgot spackle*

In a pinch.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Never heard of such a thing nor would i ever use that method.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You bring toothpaste to work but no putty? You must have a nice smile, but sunk nail holes all over the place.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*No Spackle*

In a pinch.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> In a pinch.


Whats in a pinch mean? I would never use tooth paste for patching holes. Do you use floss to tie ladders down when you can't find straps?


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you use floss to tie ladders down when you can't find straps?--------good stuff!!!


I had never seen or heard of the toothpaste thing about one year ago. Someone really wanted that deposit back, so they filled dozens, like 3 or 4 dozen thumb-tack holes. I saw it and thought it was caulk, then when I dug into it with my 5n1, it was still wet, then I realized it was toothpaste. I wouldnt use it in a pinch because if it ever does harden in the hole, I doubt you can sand it.


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

What would make people think of that?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Plus I know that toothpaste has mad shrink when it dries. If you forget spackle, do you sneak into your HO's bathroom and steal their colgate to fix their walls? Maybe you should help yourself to the beer in their fridge while your at it.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I know a lot of people who do it, i've never understood it but to each their own.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> The customers that is. I am just wondering what kind of painters hang out on this site? One more thing how about pantyhose as a paint strainer. Me? y&y. Never shy away from honesty.


Paint nerds. As far as panty hose, use them all the time. (seriously!)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We always have more spackle around than toothpaste, so if anything I have brushed my teeth with spackle but never filled holes with toothpaste.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Toothpaste is what they use in apartments to get their security deposit back. Place I used to live the grounds manager even told us make sure we fill any nail holes with some toothpaste before we move out to get our deposit back.

I would never use it. Spackle is very cheap. So cheap we can keep a little "just in case" can of it in our tool bags. Usually have a big can in the vehicle. It lasts next to forever, and is pretty sad if we hit bottom without noticing & buying more.

If I was going to do some ghetto filling though (which I wouldn't, I'd take a few minutes & drive to the store), I would probably grab a bar of soap & get it a little soft in warm water, then rub it in the holes. Much better on shrinkage vs toothpaste. :whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, I use toothpast to fill and texture, mouth wash to thin my paint, dental floss to make my brushes, q-tips to get the holidays from when my cotton swabs left halidays, scrubies to clean my dental floss brush, twezers to pull the fuzies from the wall, and you know the pumice works great to sand. You wouldnt belive the kick back I get from Johnson and Johnson.​


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Ewing..funny stuff. I've seen homeowners and apt. handymen use toothpaste for years. Go into a home and see the jobs homeowners have done on filling nailholes with 10lbs of spackle for a tack hole. I'm sure the toothpaste does a better job. J & J kickbacks....you're killin' me. pd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Toothpaste is what they use in apartments to get their security deposit back.



Yeap. Apartments was the first and last place I had seen toothpaste used for hole fillings.... It's the real deal....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You bring toothpaste to work but no putty? You must have a nice smile, but sunk nail holes all over the place.


He's got no gaps in his teeth tho' :thumbup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We wrap the rock catcher on our sprayer when we use fine finish tips. Try it and you will never have to reverse the tip while spraying. Toothpaste is for teeth


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Toothpaste? U gotta be kidding me!?!?!?!?!?!? WTF!


----------

